# Pictus cat stuck in net



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so I got him out so not an emergency but thought best place to post anyway I was taking my pictus out of my 25g to my 36g bowfront. Well he decided he wanted to stay in the net when trying to but him from bag into 36g. Both pectoral fins got stuck freed 1 then got stuck again eventually ended up cutting the net out around him. Hes in the tank seems fine but there are still pieces of net stuck to him, not much but still there also noticed it seemed like one fin was bleeding close to his body. He is swimming around and seems fine i just cant get the rest of the net off. Should I worry about it or just leave it. Rather leave it if it wont hurt him. Thanks


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

As long as he can swim he should be ok. If you can cut the rest of it off. It would be best for the fish.


----------

